# Neues 2.1 Soundsystem



## Learcor (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo PCGHler,
nachdem ich die Schnauze von meinen kleinen Trust-Boxen voll habe, suche ich jetzt ein 2.1 Soundsystem mit etwas mehr Power.

Ich brauche die Boxen hauptsächlich zum zocken (shooter), höre aber auch öfters laut Musik. 
Wichtig wären mir vor allem ein guter Bass. Am liebsten wäre mir ein System von Creative, da ich dort noch etwas anderes bestellen muss.

Tja und beim Preis hab ich mir noch nicht so viele Gedanken gemacht. Um so billiger desto besser aber max.100 Euro müssten glaub ich schon reichen.


Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Juni 2010)

Also ein paar gebrauchte Magnat Monitor Supreme gibt's ab 65€. Ein gebrauchter Stereo-Verstärker kostet ab 50€. Besseren Klang und Bass wirst du kaum bekommen. 

Wenn du unbedingt 2.1 möchtest, würde ich mir das Edifier C2  anschauen.


----------



## DrSin (26. Juni 2010)

Oder gebraucht ein Logitech Z3 / Z4, hab grad ein gebrauchtes Creative Cambridge Soundsworks für ein kleines Geld von ebay geholt, machen auch einen sehr guten Klang.


----------



## Learcor (26. Juni 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Also ein paar gebrauchte Magnat Monitor Supreme gibt's ab 65€. Ein gebrauchter Stereo-Verstärker kostet ab 50€. Besseren Klang und Bass wirst du kaum bekommen.



Ich glaub das lasse ich lieber, dafür fehlt mir das know how.



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt 2.1 möchtest, würde ich mir das Edifier C2  anschauen.




Was heißt denn unbedingt?
Was sollte ich denn sonst nehmen? Sorround geht nicht, dafür eignet sich  der Raum überhaupt nicht (leider).


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Juni 2010)

> Ich glaub das lasse ich lieber, dafür fehlt mir das know how.


Einfach die zwei Lautsprecher hinten an den Verstärker und den Verstärker dan per Y-Cinch Kabel an den grünen Soundkarten Ausgang. 




> Was heißt denn unbedingt?
> Was sollte ich denn sonst nehmen? Sorround geht nicht, dafür eignet sich der Raum überhaupt nicht (leider).


Wie wäre es mit 2.0?  Da bekommst du mehr Klang für dein Geld.


----------



## querinkin (26. Juni 2010)

Du könntest auf den Subwoofer verzichten. Somit hättest du nur 2.0 anstatt 2.1. Ich denke er wollte das damit sagen...
Edit: Ups zu spät 

z.B. So etwas http://www.thomann.de/de/maudio_av40_studiophile.htm. Die sollen angeblich auch einen guten Bass haben. Kosten leider etwas mehr als 100 Euro.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Juni 2010)

Genau. Aktive Monitore sind da schonmal besser. 

Ansonsten könnte man nochmal die Scythe Crokrafteinwerfen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (26. Juni 2010)

also ich hab das Logitech Z2300 und bin absolut zufrieden. einfach top das Teil


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Juni 2010)

Ich hab auch noch nen Logitech Z-3 hier, welches ich heute oder morgen verticken werde. Anfangs fand ich das auch , aber dann wenn man mal richtigen Sound gehört hat, will man nur noch richtige Lautpsrecher. Kein Plastik.


----------



## DrSin (26. Juni 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch nen Logitech Z-3 hier, welches ich heute oder morgen verticken werde. Anfangs fand ich das auch , aber dann wenn man mal richtigen Sound gehört hat, will man nur noch richtige Lautpsrecher. Kein Plastik.




Und was obendrein traurig ist, die Satteliten des Z3 sind Klanglich 10 Klassen besser als die meines Teufel CME 

Aber gegen das Passive Canton Sys kommt keines der beiden ran.


----------



## ziggi1 (26. Juni 2010)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> also ich hab das Logitech Z2300 und bin absolut zufrieden. einfach top das Teil




kann ich auch nur weiter empfehlen
besitze es jetzt ca. seit einem jahr und bin durchaus zufrieden damit

sicherlich gibt/kommt immer was besseres, aber denke für den normalen hausgebrauch reicht das Z-2300 vollkommen aus


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (26. Juni 2010)

DrSin schrieb:


> Und was obendrein traurig ist, die Satteliten des Z3 sind Klanglich 10 Klassen besser als die meines Teufel CME
> 
> Aber gegen das Passive Canton Sys kommt keines der beiden ran.




sowas schwachsinniges hab ich in meinem ganzen leben noch nich gehört 



sorry aber das Z3e is das schlechteste was ich bisher gehört hatte der subwoofer dröhnt vor sich hin und die satteliten klingen einfach nur blechern und total besch* das Tefuel is dem Z3 in allem überlegen


----------



## Blutstoff (26. Juni 2010)

DrSin schrieb:


> Und was obendrein traurig ist, die Satteliten des Z3 sind Klanglich 10 Klassen besser als die meines Teufel CME


 
Dann nimm mal die Watte aus den Ohren, wenn du das Teufel laufen lässt.


----------



## Learcor (26. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte schon gerne einen Subwoofer, sprich 2.1

Was denkt ihr dann von diesem hier.

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Edifier, 2.1 Sound System, C2


 100 Euro wäre eigentlich schon das Maximum, mehr möchte und kann ich nicht ausgeben.

Und wie sieht es mit den 2.1 Systemen von Creative aus?
Taugt von denen keines?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2010)

Die von Creative sind auch ok, die von logitech sind auf mehr "wumms" ausgelegt, die edifier bietehn idR das ausgewogenste Klangbild und sind zur Zeit an sich immer "der" Tipp.


----------



## relgeitz (26. Juni 2010)

stand vor zwei Wochen vor der gleichen Entscheidung, ähnliches budget (80 euzen). mir wurden auch die Monitore und der Verstärker empfohlen, so wie das Scythe CroKraft und das Edifier C2. 

Hab mich ehrlich gesagt, Budget technisch und know-how technisch nicht an die Monitore ran getreut, und das CroKraft war hier in AUT nirgends lieferbar. 

Hab mir ein paar Tests für das C2 durchgelesen, und war einfach nur begeister, und musst mir die holen. Wurde bei manchen sogar dem Teufel Concept C 100 gleichgesetzt. 

Deine Vorteile: 
alles als Holz gefertigt, Verstärker mit dabei, für das Preissegement übergroßer Sub und Boxen, Cinch und AUX (also zwei Geräte möglich, zB TV/PC), gute Verarbeitung.

hab die Teile seit gestern in betrieb und einfach super! von Creative Boxen um 15 euro auf das teil (75 mit Lieferung). Wahnsinn, hab grad mit Joss Stone, Louis Armstrong, Metallica, Kung Fu Panda, und Team Fortress 2 getestet, hat mich umgehauen - hab ich wirklich nicht erwartet. 

Hab natürlich auch Logitech, Creative und Speed-Link getestet: 
Logitech - die Höhen sind eine Qual, und der ganze Dreck ist aus Plastik, die Subs hören sich einfach nur schlecht nach billig car-hifi von nem golf-prolo-spacken an. (Logitech Z3)

Creative - auch der Bass, und das ganze ist aus Plastik... sry aber da muss mehr gehen. (creative I-Trigue 2.1)

SpeedLink - ausgewogen, schöner Sound, Sub aus Holz, übergroße Boxen (speedlink gravity NX)

Von denen kann ich dir nur SpeedLink empfehlen. ich bin jetzt aber nicht so der Experte wie die vor-poster, aber vll helfen dir meine Erfahrungen. btw. im nach hinein gesehen wäre Monitor+Verstärker auch nicht so das große Ding gewesen. also einfach mal probe hören und schauen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Juni 2010)

> Ich hätte schon gerne einen Subwoofer, sprich 2.1


Die Subwoofer in der Preisklasse können nicht mit Einstiegs-Lautsprechern wie der Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 mithalen. 


Wie gesagt, das Edifier ist aktuell das beste 2.1 in der Preis-Region. Man kann euch ja doch nicht davon abringen..^^


----------



## DrSin (26. Juni 2010)

tja das teufel hört sich aber beschissen an, alle satelitten kratzen wie sonst was,...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Juni 2010)

vielleicht ist dann irgendwas nicht richtig eingestellt oder die Sats sind schlicht kaputt (wegen überlastung? )...aber gerade der Hochtonbereich ist eine Stärke von den Teufel-Systemen, da ist nix mit Schärfe oder zischeln, die zeichnen einen sehr seidigen Hochton und sind überhaupt nicht mit Logitech-Brüllern vergleichbar.


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Juni 2010)

Dennoch sollte man net viel erwarten von diesen Brüllwürfeln - denn dass sind sie alle. Am besten günstig die Magnat Monitor 100 geholt und dazu n passender gebrauchter Amp, fertig für 100 € welches klanglich meilenweit diesen Klangzerstörern vorraus ist.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (27. Juni 2010)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> also ich hab das Logitech Z2300 und bin absolut zufrieden. einfach top das Teil



Und hast du auch mal was anderes gehört? Sorry, aber Logitech und geil bei Soundsystemen passt einfach mal gar nicht zusammen. Überdrehte Bässe und unklare Höhen, sonst nix. Das schon genannte Edifier C2 würde ich da jederzeit sogar für den doppelten Preis vorziehen. Ein Vergleich mit dem Teufel C100 wäre allerdings mal sehr interessant.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Juni 2010)

> Dennoch sollte man net viel erwarten von diesen Brüllwürfeln - denn dass sind sie alle. Am besten günstig die Magnat Monitor 100 geholt und dazu n passender gebrauchter Amp, fertig für 100 € welches klanglich meilenweit diesen Klangzerstörern vorraus ist.



selbstredend


----------



## relgeitz (27. Juni 2010)

wenn man wirklich ein musik genießer ist, und sich einfach mal hinsetzt und musik hört sind wirklich die monitore und der verstärker zu empfehlen, ein sub kann ja später noch nachgerüstet werden. das musik hören ist so ne sache, mach ich eigentlich nicht, sondern nur beim arbeiten, lesen, oder essen nebenher. auch wenn ich den letzten zwei tagen schon einfach so musik gehört habe. 

auf der anderen seite muss ich sagen, man kann ja dann zum edifier auch die monitore nachrüsten. ich denke der verstärker und der sub sind nicht so schlecht (natürlich gibt es besseres - aber man kann für sound equipment unendlich viel kohle ausgeben)

ich hab jetzt ein wenig geschaut... aber den test find ich nicht mehr - es war auch schwer überhaupt welche zu finden: 

Edifier C2 2.1 stereo speaker system review - PC Advisor


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juni 2010)

Ach wenn du zufrieden bist ist doch gut.   Behalte die Teile so lange du Spaß daran hast.

WENN du irgendwann mal aufrüsten möchtest, dann verkauf das Edifier wieder komplett und leg noch ne Schippe Geld drauf. Aber wie gesagt, so lange die die C2 reichen, spar dir das Geld. 

P.S.
Original Karton des C2 falten und hinter den Schlafzimmerschrank packen. Rechnung und Anleitung in einer Folie aufbewahren. -> das macht sich beim Wiederverkauf sehr positiv bemerkbar.


----------



## relgeitz (27. Juni 2010)

mach ich sowieso immer so, aber ich verkaufe eigentlich selten was, da ich meine sachen immer ewig habe, bis sie sowieso den geist aufgegeben haben


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juni 2010)

> mach ich sowieso immer so, aber ich verkaufe eigentlich selten was, da ich meine sachen immer ewig habe, bis sie sowieso den geist aufgegeben haben


 Du hast's gut. Ich brauch immer was bessere..^^  Naja ich hab mir aber vorgenommen nach dem Magnat Souround System nicht weiter nach neuen Sachen Ausschau zu halten.


----------



## Learcor (27. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub ich entscheide mich für das 2.1 System Edifier C2.

Nur noch eins:
Edifier S330D 2.1 Soundsystem Rev.2 mit Dig-Out: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ein Freund von mir hat mir zum obigen geraten. 
Das kostet doppelt so viel wie das C2. 
Zahlt sich das aus?


----------



## relgeitz (27. Juni 2010)

Learcor schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich entscheide mich für das 2.1 System Edifier C2.
> 
> Nur noch eins:
> Edifier S330D 2.1 Soundsystem Rev.2 mit Dig-Out: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> ...



Da würde ich gleich noch 80euro draufpacken und das hier nehmen:

Edifier S530D 2.1 Soundsystem Rev.2 inkl. Fernbedienung: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ansonsten sind alle drei System sicher besser als jedes Logitech oder Creative System. Mir kommt vor es gab im Forum mal einen Erfahrungsbericht zu S330D versu Concept C200 von Teufel. Vll mal die Sufu versuchen, bin mir nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juni 2010)

> Edifier S530D 2.1 Soundsystem Rev.2 inkl. Fernbedienung: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Ganz ehrlich, das Edifier 530D hatte ich ja auch. Das ist reine Geldverschwendung. 
Für das Geld bekommt man ja schon definitiv nen Verstärker + ein paar Magnat Supreme 200, welches dem S530 in jeden Belangen überlegen ist. 

Edit:
nen Sub brauch man da nicht


----------



## Unrockstar85 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich will ja nix sagen aber bevor ich mir Magnat in die Bude stelle kaufe ich dann doch lieber Canton  Magnat ist ebenso einfach nur Müll, auch wenns HiFi Müll is

Die Pure von Canton kosten 120€ z.b. dazu nen verstärker und du hast für 250€ was echt gutes..

Ich würde das C2 nehmen. sollte für die Heimbeschallung reichen.. Ich werde mir jedenfalls auch ein C2 bestellen.. weiss einer wie das Heck der C2 aussicht? gibt es klemmen oder sind das feste Kabel?

Stay tuned


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Juli 2010)

> Ich will ja nix sagen aber bevor ich mir Magnat in die Bude stelle kaufe ich dann doch lieber Canton  Magnat ist ebenso einfach nur Müll, auch wenns HiFi Müll is



Bitte um Begründung...


----------



## Blutstoff (18. Juli 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Bitte um Begründung...


 
Jup, ich auch.


----------



## Chrismettal (18. Juli 2010)

Canton ist gut, keine frage, aber das Magnat so schlecht sein soll hab ich bisher noch nie gehört!

Wenn du das Begründen würdest wähzre ich dir dankbar!


----------



## Warlock54 (18. Juli 2010)

naja also man kann auch gleich die Nubert Nubox 311 für 140 euro das Stzück nehmen^^ Produktübersicht. Dann hat man sicherlich besseren Sound als die vorgeschlagenen Magnat oder Canton Bocen.


----------



## Chrismettal (18. Juli 2010)

Das mag sein, Aber die Magnat sind wesentlich Günstiger
100€ für 2 stück der 200er Supreme


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Juli 2010)

> naja also man kann auch gleich die Nubert Nubox 311 für 140 euro das Stzück nehmen^^ Produktübersicht. Dann hat man sicherlich besseren Sound als die vorgeschlagenen Magnat oder Canton Bocen.



Das kann man nicht so allgemein sagen (vorrausgesetzt man vergleicht mit einem preislich ähnlichen Lautsprecher). Eine NuBox 311 klingt anders als eine Canton GLE430 oder Magnat Quantum 553, aber ob sie besser klingt ist eine rein subjektive Meinung.
Mir z.B. gefallen NuBoxen klanglich überhaupt nicht, Canton ist auch nicht unbedingt mein Fall.
Also so pauschal kann man einfach nicht sagen welcher Lautsprecher besser oder schlechter klingt.


----------

